# Head and shoulders scam on facebook



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone seen it? Genuinely made my skin crawl!!!

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/scams/headshoulders.asp


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Eeeeew


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't sleep. Can't get that image out of my head.

**** you adobe, and **** whoever did that on Photoshop.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Not gonna look haha


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

its angin that im not looking at it seen it on facebook


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Ain't that bad!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What is it


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

****ing weirdos you lot


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Tame obvious fake, can quite happily stare at it.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Quite pretty really


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

whats the shocking thing ? the photoshop?...pretty easy to look at for me... those adverts don't even look credible...its like they don't even try


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I got that a couple of years ago of a girl in bangkok, was worth it though


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

Omg this sends my trypophobia maddd


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Photoshopped using a lotus flow picture as seen here.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Photoshopped using a lotus flow picture as seen here.


Yeah its pretty obviously fake but it still freaks me out lol


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I want to pick it O_O


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

There was the same scam pics about dirty bras from catalogue companies and pics of a breast with this flower thing super-imposed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So obviously fake, always the same gullible fools that share it too


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fake but sick all the same


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I sprinkled some D hacks ultra burn in my eye, the next day I woke up with this


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

These are lotus seed pods. For the love of God please stop posting the disgusting pictures of them that people have PHOTOSHOPPED onto nipples, necks, and other body parts claiming that they are rashes caused by larvae in bras, using Head & Shoulders, etc. You people really need to learn how to use Google. http://www.snopes.com/photos/medical/breastrash.asp

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/lotus-pod-holes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Harry1213 said:


> These are lotus seed pods. For the love of God please stop posting the disgusting pictures of them that people have PHOTOSHOPPED onto nipples, necks, and other body parts claiming that they are rashes caused by larvae in bras, using Head & Shoulders, etc. You people really need to learn how to use Google. http://www.snopes.com/photos/medical/breastrash.asp
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/lotus-pod-holes


did you not read the title of this post ? "Scam" ?????


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> did you not read the title of this post ? "Scam" ?????


fyi my pic is real


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@Harry1213 you get lotus ifections when you use head and shoulders, thats even worse! I am never using head and shoulders again


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

ive been using head and shoulders to treat my gyno


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Harry1213 said:


> These are lotus seed pods. For the love of God please stop posting the disgusting pictures of them that people have PHOTOSHOPPED onto nipples, necks, and other body parts claiming that they are rashes caused by larvae in bras, using Head & Shoulders, etc. You people really need to learn how to use Google. http://www.snopes.com/photos/medical/breastrash.asp
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/lotus-pod-holes


You just jumped straight in without reading a damm thing, didnt you?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Harry1213 said:


> These are lotus seed pods. For the love of God please stop posting the disgusting pictures of them that people have PHOTOSHOPPED onto nipples, necks, and other body parts claiming that they are rashes caused by larvae in bras, using Head & Shoulders, etc. You people really need to learn how to use Google. http://www.snopes.com/photos/medical/breastrash.asp
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/lotus-pod-holes


Negged for being a bell and not reading thread.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I sprinkled some D hacks ultra burn in my eye, the next day I woke up with this


Squirt some test on it should help clear it up


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ripping it up said:


> Squirt some test on it should help clear it up


got the g/f to lick it, but it ate her tongue


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mmm


----------

